# Afghans cannot tolerate imposed war anymore, Ghani tells US envoy



## Hindustani78

By Khaama Press - Thu Dec 01 2016, 10:04 am
http://www.khaama.com/afghans-cannot-tolerate-imposed-war-anymore-ghani-tells-us-envoy-02403






The Afghan people cannot tolerate terrorist attacks and imposed war anymore, President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani told the acting US representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan.

The Office of the President, ARG Palace, in a statement said “President of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan Mohammad Ashraf Ghani met with Acting US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Ms. Laura Miller this morning in Arg.”

The statement further added “In this meeting, Ms. Laura Miller discussed the situation in the region, Afghanistan and Pakistan ties and her work in this regard.”

Speaking about the war that is organized and imposed on Afghanistan from the outside, the President said that the foreign management of war in Afghanistan is clear to all and cannot be hidden anymore.

President Ghani further added that “Our people, the original victims of terrorism, do not have patience for terrorist attacks and wars organized and imposed on them from the outside.” He added that if this imposed war continues, we will not only continue to defend our country and people but also seek alternative ways and take action.

President Ghani underscored that Afghanistan has made considerable progress in the area of transit, and is freed from the constraints imposed by one transit route and neediness to a country.

He said the government of Afghanistan will continue its planned efforts to foster economic and commercial development, and regional cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Some advice. Stop mass opium cultivation and learn to take care of your people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H!TchHiker

Hindustani78 said:


> By Khaama Press - Thu Dec 01 2016, 10:04 am
> http://www.khaama.com/afghans-cannot-tolerate-imposed-war-anymore-ghani-tells-us-envoy-02403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Afghan people cannot tolerate terrorist attacks and imposed war anymore, President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani told the acting US representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan.
> 
> The Office of the President, ARG Palace, in a statement said “President of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan Mohammad Ashraf Ghani met with Acting US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Ms. Laura Miller this morning in Arg.”
> 
> The statement further added “In this meeting, Ms. Laura Miller discussed the situation in the region, Afghanistan and Pakistan ties and her work in this regard.”
> 
> Speaking about the war that is organized and* imposed on Afghanistan from the outside*, the President said that the foreign management of war in Afghanistan is clear to all and cannot be hidden anymore.
> 
> President Ghani further added that “Our people, the original victims of terrorism, do not have patience for terrorist attacks and wars organized and imposed on them from the outside.” He added that if this imposed war continues, we will not only continue to defend our country and people but also seek alternative ways and take action.
> 
> President Ghani underscored that Afghanistan has made considerable progress in the area of transit, and is freed from the constraints imposed by one transit route and neediness to a country.
> 
> He said the government of Afghanistan will continue its planned efforts to foster economic and commercial development, and regional cooperation.



*Imposed on Afghanistan from the outside *"Blunt Karzai telling in front to go"US is leaving mean?


----------



## Hindustani78

maximuswarrior said:


> Some advice. Stop mass opium cultivation and learn to take care of your people.



Its more about natural resources .


----------



## maximuswarrior

Hindustani78 said:


> Its more about natural resources .



LOL Afghanistan can never benefit from its resources. The next war in Afghanistan will be over these resources between the various tribes and factions. There is too much conflict and disunity among Afghans. Blaming outsiders won't make their problems disappear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Hindustani78 said:


> President Ghani further added that “Our people, the original victims of terrorism, do not have patience for terrorist attacks and wars organized and imposed on them from the outside.”* He added that if this imposed war continues, we will not only continue to defend our country and people but also seek alternative ways and take action.*



How? By sucking on Indian cock? 

Always demanding from others these thankless Afghanis. They bite the hand that feeds them then talk about their glorious past like it was yesterday, then they wake up and look around to see their home is made of cow shit 

After APS massacre Pakistan should have declared war on these bharti slave dogs. F**king child killers, I have no sympathy for them whatsoever. Burn in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

Menace2Society said:


> How? By sucking on Indian cock?
> 
> Always demanding from others these thankless Afghanis. They bite the hand that feeds them then talk about their glorious past like it was yesterday, then they wake up and look around to see their home is made of cow shit
> 
> After APS massacre Pakistan should have declared war on these bharti slave dogs. F**king child killers, I have no sympathy for them whatsoever. Burn in hell.



If the Afghan Government doesn't change it's tune and the TTP head is not dead, then its time for Pakistan to do covert operations in Afghanistan to take out targets and use drone attacks. Lets seal the entire border and mine the damn thing. In the mean time to piss of the Kabul regime next year Pakistan need's to get the Taliban to increase the attacks and push GH in their parliament to weaken the Ghani Government. No more mercy...the Afghan's only understand the stick.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Infighting is not called imposed war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Afghans refuse to take responsibility for their own country and the mess they have created. Its Afghans killing Afghans. There are no foreigners in Afghanistan other than ISAF.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Infighting is not called imposed war.




This is literally what Afghanistan's Vice President did this week when he beat up a political rival and abducted him.

---

_The man who had thrown the punch is the vice president of Afghanistan, Gen. Abdul Rashid Dostum. And he did not stop there: To drive the humiliation home, he put his foot on the chest of his downed victim, a political rival named Ahmad Ishchi, who was then beaten by the general’s bodyguards, thrown into the back of an armored vehicle and taken away, said several of Mr. Ishchi’s relatives, many of them speaking on the condition of anonymity out of fear of retaliation._

---

*Source: Afghan Vice President Seen Abducting Rival*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/the-talibans-pledge-to-protect-national-projects-is-a-fallacy-02449

On November 29, the Taliban published a statement on their website indicating that they will protect national projects that are in the interest of the Afghan people. The Taliban specifically pledged to protect the TAPI pipeline, CASA-1000 energy project, and the Mes Aynak project.

In response to the Taliban’s statement, Shah Hussain Murtazawi, a spokesman of President Ghani said, “How could we trust them now?” The answer is clear. In its simplest words, as General Nicholson said, the “Taliban destroys Afghanistan.” Indeed, the Taliban are attempting to destroy and destabilize Afghanistan. It is very naïve to believe that the the Taliban will protect Afghanistan’s national interests. The Taliban is a foreign political project transported to Afghanistan to serve the interests of the Taliban’s patrons.

In reality, the Taliban has pledged to protect projects that are in the interests of its patrons. China, an ally of Pakistan is the main beneficiary of the Mes Aynek project. China is a supporter of Pakistan’s pro-Taliban policy. In October at the BRICS summit, India boldly called Pakistan “the mother ship of terrorism.” In response to Prime Minister Modi’s remark, spokesperson of the Chinese Foreign Ministry, Hua Chunying rejected Modi’s statement and said China “is against linking any country or religion with terror and asked the world community to acknowledge Pakistan’s “great sacrifices.” China’s denial of Pakistan’s support for transnational terrorism does not change reality. As David Sedney, a former deputy U.S. ambassador to Kabul said, “the bottom line is the Taliban kill Afghans and the Taliban do so from bases in Pakistan. That’s been the case for 15, 20 years now.” Moreover, the Taliban has a friendly relationship with China. According to Reuters’ news a Taliban official said that Taliban “have good terms with different countries of the world and China is one among them.” Thus, the Taliban is committed to protect a project that is in the interest of its patron.

Furthermore, Pakistan is the main beneficiary of the CASA-1000 energy project. The article “Casa-100 Formally Inaugurated” in the _Dailytimes_ noted that “the significance of the electricity from CASA for Pakistan can hardly be over-emphasized. The country has been in the grip of a debilitating power crisis for well over a decade.” The CASA project is designed to benefit Pakistan. Pakistani Water and Power Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif said, “Pakistan will receive the entire 1,300MW due to weak demand in Afghanistan.” Afghanistan will not receive any of the electricity.

Moreover, the TAPI pipeline is another project that is vital to Pakistan’s national interests. Pakistan will receive nearly triple the amount of gas that Afghanistan will receive. The TAPI pipeline will mitigate the gas shortage crisis in Pakistan. The article “Four Countries Ink Deal for $10 billion TAPI Gas Pipeline Project” in the _Tribune _noted that “Afghanistan’s share has been set at 500 mmcfd, which will also be up for grabs either by Islamabad or Delhi if Kabul does not need it.” In other words, like the CASA project negotiations, if Afghanistan is at a disadvantaged position, Pakistan will take Afghanistan’s share of gas.

The TAPI pipeline, the CASA-1000 energy project, and the Mes Aynek project are three projects that significantly benefit the Taliban’s patrons. Other projects that are specifically designed to promote development in Afghanistan are sabotaged by the Taliban countlessly.

On December 6th, the governor of Farah said that the Taliban are preventing the completion of the Bakhshabad Dam. The Bakhshabad Dam will bring significant development to the Afghanistan. According to 1TV news, the dam “has the capacity to generate 27 megawatts of electricity and irrigate 104 thousand hectares of land. With 81 meters of height, it will be capable of reserving 1,360 million cubic meters of water.” Similarly, in 2013, the Taliban attempted to destroy the Salma Dam with the help of Iran. The Taliban attempted to blow up both Dams that are vital to the agricultural and economic development of Afghanistan.

In August, when the Taliban temporarily controlled the Khanabad district in Kunduz, the Taliban blew up the Puli Alchin bridge. Puli Alchin was the main bridge connecting the northern provinces of Afghanistan to neighboring central Asian states. The Taliban destroyed the war-torn nation’s vital infrastructure to protest the increase of trade between Afghanistan and the central Asian states that resulted in a decrease of Pakistani goods imported to Afghanistan.

According to Shah Hussain Murtazawi, a deputy presidential spokesman “Over the past few months, they [Taliban] have inflicted more than two billion Afghanis [about $300 million] of damage to infrastructure and public properties in 11 provinces…the Taliban has destroyed 302 schools, 41 health clinics, 50 mosque minarets, 5,305 houses, 1,818 shops, a government building, six bridges, 293 overpasses, and 123 kilometers of roads in 11 provinces.” Evidently, the Taliban does not protect the national interests of Afghanistan.

The Taliban’s claim to piety should have obligated them to be honest in their press statement. The Taliban should have written that they are only dedicated to protecting infrastructures that are in the interests of its patrons.

*************






By Khaama Press - Sat Dec 10 2016, 12:11 pm
http://www.khaama.com/talibans-new-demands-for-ending-insurgency-include-direct-talks-with-us-02450

The Taliban militants group in Afghanistan has offered new demands for ending the group’s insurgency in the country, including direct talks with the United States, it has been reported.

The new conditions include recognition of the political office of the group in Qatar and removal of group’s members from the UN blacklist.

*“That is why there is need for America and its allies to come to the table for direct talks with the Islamic Emirate (the Taliban) for negotiating an end to the occupation,” Sohail Shaheen, a Qatar-based spokesman of the group, quoted by The News said.*

Shaheen further added, if peace is the objective of the other side, then the Taliban must be allowed to open their “political office” in Qatar and names of their senior members be removed from the UN blacklist.

“These obstacles in the way of establishing peace cannot be simply ignored,” Shaheen said, warning that “mere slogans and statements” (by the other side) would further complicate the issue rather than promoting Afghan peace.

This comes as reports emerged earlier suggesting peace talks could likely kick off between the Afghan government and Taliban group.

The Afghan government opted military option against the group after it rejected to participate in direct peace talks earlier this year and after the group announced its annual spring offensive.

The government was forced to withdraw from the peace efforts after the group claimed responsibility behind a number of deadly attacks across the country, including a major attack on VIP protection unit in Kabul that left over 400 people dead or wounded.


----------

